# Torrent clients onder gentoo (over firewalls)

## HydroDiOxide

Ik ben een beetje aan het experimenteren met torrentclients onder gentoo. Mijn interesse gaat uit naar Deluge. Een mooi programma, maar helaas zijn de snelheden verschrikkelijk. Het lijkt net alsof Deluge niet kan of mag connected naar het aantal beschikbare peers en seeds.

Als alternatief heb ik utorrent onder wine draaien. Deze doet het prima. Ik zou alleen liever een native linux programma gebruiken, in mijn geval dus Deluge.

Nu ben ik gaan googloeren en vond ik op het ubuntuforum iemand met een soortgelijk probleem. De oplossing zou zijn om de firewall (iptables??) goed te configuren om de in Deluge opgegeven poorten toe te staan. Echter, als ik emerge -pv iptables doe, dan krijg ik terug dat iptables nog niet geinstaleerd is.

Mijn vraag: wat zou het probleem met Deluge kunnen zijn. Is er misschien een andere(soortige) firewall standaard met gentoo geinstalleerd. Zo ja, is er een gui voor. Zo nee, welke firewall moet ik gebruiken en is er een gui voor (bij voorkeur 1 met gui).

----------

## durian

Hoe hang je aan het internet? Via een ADSL modem? Als dat het geval is moet je daar de juiste poorten openzetten en naar je computer forwarden. Maar wel raar dat het onder wine wel werkt dan.

Als iptables niet geinstalleerd is kan het ook niet in de weg zitten :)

oja, ik zelf gebruit rtorrent, klein, niet grafisch, maar doet het erg goed.

-peter

----------

## lost+found

Hoi,

Ik gebruik soms de torrent client die in Opera ingebakken zit (is wel een *erg* simpele...). Je kunt de inkomende poort instellen, en er zit een testknop naast.

M'n firewall regels zijn gebasseerd op dit script (je kunt 'm evt. verbouwen voor een standalone machine): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1463505.html#1463505. Voor wat extra veiligheid, kun je de $P2PUSER op een andere dan jezelf zetten, en Opera/e.a. opstarten onder die user.

----------

## marcelb

ik gebruik de shell-- bittorrent phython cursus gui

lekker simple en loopt als een trein

al die extra info die je met bittornado of ktorrent en utorrent krijgt ken je toch niet veel mee in mij opinie

----------

## Sub Zero

Ik draai ctorrent in een screen. 'k Ben er best wel content van. Het is eerst even zoeken naar de juiste parameters, maar 't went wel  :Smile: 

----------

## bospaadje

 *durian wrote:*   

> <snip>
> 
> oja, ik zelf gebruit rtorrent, klein, niet grafisch, maar doet het erg goed.
> 
> -peter

 

ik gebruik ook rtorrent, werkt als een trein. ondanks het feit dat hij niet grafisch is toch een hele duidelijke interface.

----------

## yngwin

Ktorrent is wel een aanrader.

----------

## HydroDiOxide

@Durian

'k Ben even twee weekjes op vakantie geweest, vandaar de wat later reactie. De poorten staan in het modem netjes geforward (zoals je al opmerkte: anders zou utorrent onder wine ook niet goed werken). Deluge is 'experimental' maar dat kan toch niet betekenen dat het zo slecht werkt?

Iemand anders een idee?

----------

## koenderoo

Dat een programma op experimental staat kan meerdere redenen hebben dan de kwaliteit van de software. Het is vaker een compatibility probleem dan een kwaliteitsprobleem. De waarschuwing dat het installeren op eigen risico is wordt hiermee dan maar weer eens bekrachtigd.

----------

## blommethomas

ik heb ook een heel eindje KTorrent gebruikt.  Dat programma vond ik vooral erg handig omdat er een zoekmachine zat ingebouwd.  Ik had soms wel de indruk dat die zoekfunctie soms wat traag met het internet verbinding maakte.

Inmiddels ben ik terug overgeschakeld op Azureus, een Java programma dat ik toch wel uitstekend vind.  Het biedt ook heel wat extra functionaliteiten voor professionelere gebruikers(niet dat ik dat ben) maar het is bijvoorbeeld erg duidelijk om te zien welke gebruikers weinig doorzenden en het bevat een aantal mooie statistieken en grafieken.

probeer het eens

----------

## mitah

ik gebruik ook rtorrent op men server

----------

## Taipou

Het is niet zo bekend als torrent client, maar zelf gebruik ik eigenlijk altijd Aria 2. Let er wel op dat je deze (mits je vanuit portage installeerd) de torrent USE flag mee geeft. Via het configuratiebestand kun je instellen hoe je je torrents afhandelt (simpele configuratie). Dat vind ik zelf wel handig, want ik gebruik altijd dezelfde opties.

----------

